# Fedora core 5



## houlala63 (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous !  
Je souhaiterai installer sur mon iBook G3,la distrib fedora core 5,
mais avant cela j'aurai aimé savoir si vous aviez des retours favorable sur cette distrib'
Perso,j'ai deja essayé Yellow dog,ainsi que Kubuntu,et ces 2 ne m'ont pas emballé:
=>mauvaise gestion du son  
=>config réseau aléatoire  
=>Yaboot qui déconne ...

Merci a tous


----------



## .Steff (26 Mars 2006)

TRes tres bonne distrib la fedora core. La configuration est aussi simple que fiable. Enfin simple, je veux dire que si tu sais te servir déjà d'un linux c'est bon. C'est une bonne distrib professionnelle. Peut etre un peu lourde sur virtual pc à l'installation par contre.


----------



## houlala63 (26 Mars 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre un peu lourde sur virtual pc à l'installation par contre.



 Je compte pas l'utiliser dans un émulateur,il existe une version PowerPC  

ici par exemple.


----------



## .Steff (26 Mars 2006)

oui tu as raison c'est tres bien.Désolé j'avais une idée virtual Pc dans la tete car j'étais en train de faire une recherche dessus. Non mais c'est une tres bonne distribution. Tu as d'enormes possibilité avec une install personnalisé de tes paquets etc...Et tres tres stable. C'est une distrib professionnel en fait je pense.


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Mars 2006)

fedora a effectivement une très bonne réputation sur les sites Linux; je ne sais pas si tu connais, mais tu peux trouver ici des copies d'écran aidant à la config et donnant envie :
http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=596&slide=28&title=fedora+core+5+screenshots


----------



## houlala63 (26 Mars 2006)

Oui,j'ai vu que cette distrib avait une bonne réputation.
Je ne connais pas fedora,j'avais tâté du Red hat,Slackware et suse sur le PC de mon
pater .Cétait y'a un bail!Les installs se faisaient en mode texte,et les installeurs 
graphiques commencaient a peine a pointer leur nez  

Merci pour le lien


----------



## JackosKing (3 Avril 2006)

Pour le moment pour mon ibook 1Ghz, ubuntu est la distribution la plus abordable et surtout qui supporte mieux mon materiel.
Je n ai jamais eu de probleme de yaboot et compagnie.


----------

